# Turtle River



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Has anyone here fished the Turtle River? I'd like to get out there and wet a line for a couple trout sometime. A week ago today G&F stocked 750 "catchable" size trout and I talked to several guys who had no problem catching their limit. There are several more stockings scheduled for summer and fall.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have never fished it, but hey I would love to try. Flyfishing is the best!! Matt if you ever want to make a trip out, just e-mail me and we can head up there


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What particular area of the river were you going to fish?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I see this thread is a bit old but...

Does anyone fish the Turtle River after November 1? I hear that trout get quite active in the colder months, and maybe they'd be active in the park? Since I have a winter left up in GF, I wouldn't mind trying to catch a few fish on my way to DL, and the more on the big rods, the better off I'll be.


----------

